# Tresham college in Kettering no longer accepting visitors



## alex76 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hay folks well while I was mooching about with my camera this morning I noticed that the former Tresham College in Kettering is no longer accepting visitors and demolition is well on the way here is what i see.



































fairwell to a good explore


----------



## kathyms (Jun 26, 2011)

*tresham*

thats very sad, i dont drive down there very often so hadent seen it. you just cant imajin it gone. chears for that.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 26, 2011)

That is a shame, that was a fantastic explore, and I still had a shot I wanted to get there. 
It really goes to show if you spot an explore you've just got to go for it! Cheers for the update.


----------



## mookster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah that was a decent explore that, shame it's going I thought it couldn't be demoed because of the mobile masts on the roof...


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.northantset.co.uk/news/local/corby/work_continues_to_tear_down_derelict_eyesore_1_2812978


----------

